# Michelin CITY tires; they WORK! (photo)



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

**build tease*.....Michelin CITY tires; they WORK! (photo)*

*scroll down for build tease photos, very excited...

Build is almost complete. What a joy it was to learn it only took one lever to mount these new tires on my new Open Pro set. It's the little things...

...and the sidewalls work!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the reflection. Let us know how puncture resistant they are.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

*I've got about 1000 miles on mine*

Michelin Transworld City models are the tires I use for my 16-mile, suburban/urban mix of a commute, and I think they can't be beat. The route includes rough pavement, a grade crossing, and plenty of starts/stops because of traffic lights.

I frequently ride at night, and I've been told by more than one driver that those sidewalls really stand out. The package includes Kevlar belts. I've run over broken glass, and, now that pothole patching season is upon us, sticky, tar-covered pebbles, without a problem (yet).


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about the Trans Worlds is that I feel like they're going to slip out from under me in hard corners...so I just don't corner as hard with them. They do light up very well!

I ran the 700x32mms on my CX bike, they were plush riding tires...very smooth, especially compared to 23mms! THey can handle some light off road too...the tires were very flat resistant...I went off road with them quite a bit and never received a single flat...lots of glass too...

Jared


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Good commuter tire, But they need to make the grooves wider. I had to clean glass out after every ride. My rear tire got destroyed by a piece of metal. For the price, reflective sidewall, they were pretty durable until I hit that piece of metal. I had about 800 miles on mine. I switch to the Continental City Contact.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*teaser.....*

The Levers are coming The Levers are coming...

build almost complete, a little tease thanks to PurelyCustom.com....


----------



## jaimeS (Nov 18, 2005)

sexy.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

I run the 40 mm on my fixed commuter. Love 'em.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

RedRex said:


> The Levers are coming The Levers are coming...
> 
> build almost complete, a little tease thanks to PurelyCustom.com....




WOW! That is one hot looking stem. You don't see IRD stuff much. Are you going to run cantilvers on your bike? If so, what prompted that choice. Just wonderin b/c I saw the headset cable hanger.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

barbedwire said:


> Are you going to run cantilvers on your bike? If so, what prompted that choice. Just wonderin b/c I saw the headset cable hanger.



Yes, I installed the cantilevers yesterday, still waiting on Big Brown to finish up with this Triple Crown thing so he can pull up to my front door with my final package.

Cantilevers are for proper brake clearance so I can run full fenders and fat tires, 3 of my 13 mile commute is on dirt.

Oh and I had to order the IRD stem direct from them to get the model I needed. It was here in just a few days.


----------

